# This is how steroids changes you



## john_cope (Dec 3, 2019)

The bone density gains from steroids are probably more significant in the long term than the muscle gains. Steroids will masculinize you although it still depends on your age somewhat. I couldn't grow a real beard at age 18 on steroids but a few years later off steroids it was growing faster. Your upper brow ridge will grow and reduce upper eyelid exposure. This is a very good thing.

extreme example to prove the point:






Some muscle gains were permanent. My upper chest is way bigger than if I had never done steroids. Bench press is one of the hardest lifts for natural athletes because upper body strength is just generally inferior to lower body strength.

Furthermore my voice deepened significantly. When I was a teenager I always tried to make my voice sound deeper by imitating an american texas accent from hollywood movies. But after steroids I had to start purposely making my voice higher pitch to not sound like an autistic retard. If you sound deep voice and monotone all the time that will kill your social status.


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Dec 3, 2019)

that nose growth is fked


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 3, 2019)

his collagen is negative now lol


----------



## Marw (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## loromate (Dec 3, 2019)

Steroids are a death sentence. I sincerely hope people here joke when they say they are roiding because no one should be dumb enough to roid


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 3, 2019)

thats hgh.


----------



## Cleftcel (Dec 3, 2019)

I genuinely feel sad seeing how he threw away his beauty, its a tragedy. He went beyond being a masculine Chad to being a grotesque ogre


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 3, 2019)

Cleftcel said:


> I genuinely feel sad seeing how he threw away his beauty, its a tragedy. He went beyond being a masculine Chad to being a grotesque ogre



He's dead now too, super sad, had huge potential.


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 3, 2019)

He looks like complete shit in the after pic, big nosed ogre with skin like a leather ball and lines deeper than the pacific


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Dec 3, 2019)

From Matt Damon to Pietrosiek


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Dec 3, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> thats hgh.


This. Roids dont grow your bones organs ans cartilage.


----------



## Cleftcel (Dec 3, 2019)

SteveRogers said:


> He's dead now too, super sad, had huge potential.


oh, shit. RIP


----------



## Joyride (Dec 3, 2019)

Apparently steroids can make you have a pillow face? You know those freaky blown up plastic looking botched faces


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Dec 3, 2019)

Damn, definite effects on face. Shorter philtrum from roids?


----------



## crosshold (Dec 3, 2019)

literally all it did was make his nose bigger lmfao


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm pretty sure the "before" picture is already the result of a decade of steroids.


McCarver had an insane acromegaly browridge should be noted. Looks unreal.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 3, 2019)

There's is no difference


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Dec 3, 2019)

crosshold said:


> literally all it did was make his nose bigger lmfao


That’s the hgh, not roids


----------



## Vitruvian (Dec 3, 2019)

just ogremax theory


----------



## Pu33 (Dec 3, 2019)

1. Theres a difference between Steroids in the under a gram effect and taking Grams at a time stacked with other compounds and different drugs like HGH

2. The effects of steroids are negligible in the context of what you expect them to do in a looksmaxing sense.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 3, 2019)

Pu33 said:


> 1. Theres a difference between Steroids in the under a gram effect and taking Grams at a time stacked with other compounds and different drugs like HGH
> 
> 2. The effects of steroids are negligible in the context of what you expect them to do in a looksmaxing sense.


I dont think steriods on its own can cause actual bone growth like bigger jaw browridge ect. If you are fully developed. Thats prob from hgh and other things i think.


----------



## Pu33 (Dec 3, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> I dont think steriods on its own can cause actual bone growth like bigger jaw browridge ect. If you are fully developed. Thats prob from hgh and other things i think.


The aging skin, Hairloss, Pores, loss of subcutaneous fat, facial fat and other factors involved when taking 10g of test a week, I don't mean bone growth.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 3, 2019)

Pu33 said:


> The aging skin, Hairloss, Pores, loss of subcutaneous fat, facial fat and other factors involved when taking 10g of test a week, I don't mean bone growth.


Yea alot of dudes that take heavy gear i notice tend to look much older then their age.


----------



## kamil (Dec 3, 2019)

Joyride said:


> Apparently steroids can make you have a pillow face? You know those freaky blown up plastic looking botched faces


----------



## Pu33 (Dec 3, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Yea alot of dudes that take heavy gear i notice tend to look much older then their age.


I think some of that might also be the e2 control, estrogen is important to keep skin youthful and taking an AI to keep estrogen in check, some people go a little far, That and the hard dieting and often tanning.


kamil said:


> View attachment 181795


Combination of water retention, Muscle growth, sometimes the effects of HGH amongst other things. Most if not all professional bodybuilders, even amateurs and insta models are really just insecure people taking extreme amounts of drugs.


kamil said:


> View attachment 181795


Combination of water retention, Muscle growth, sometimes the effects of HGH amongst other things. Most if not all professional bodybuilders, even amateurs and insta models are really just insecure people taking extreme amounts of drugs.


----------



## crosshold (Dec 3, 2019)

OOGABOOGA said:


> That’s the hgh, not roids


testosterone grows the nose too


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Dec 3, 2019)

the term "roiding" is too broad. theres a huge difference between taking a mild dose of testosterone and blasting tren and dht derivatives.

mild dose of testosterone wont age you to oblivion and gape the fuck out of your collagen and make you look like a deformed ogre the way blasting tren will.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 3, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> his collagen is negative now lol





Pu33 said:


> 1. Theres a difference between Steroids in the under a gram effect and taking Grams at a time stacked with other compounds and different drugs like HGH
> 
> 2. The effects of steroids are negligible in the context of what you expect them to do in a looksmaxing sense.


Taking gramsbis retarded and is a death wish. 250 mgs/week of test is enough.


ZyzzReincarnate said:


> the term "roiding" is too broad. theres a huge difference between taking a mild dose of testosterone and blasting tren and dht derivatives.
> 
> mild dose of testosterone wont age you to oblivion and gape the fuck out of your collagen and make you look like a deformed ogre the way blasting tren will.


There's a difference between running a gram of test and a gram of tren and doing 250 mgs of test with some anavar


----------



## Pu33 (Dec 3, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Taking gramsbis retarded and is a death wish. 250 mgs/week of test is enough.
> 
> There's a difference between running a gram of test and a gram of tren and doing 250 mgs of test with some anavar


Iv'e used test/tren at highish doses near a gram combined, I think using roids at near a gram dose for a short period of time is great for making original gains because now if I run anything close to 200mg of test I put on muscle almost as fast as when I was taking near a gram. IMO the inverse is stupid that people preach, taking 250mgs of test until you stop making gains on it and up the dose, why? who the fuck wants to make gains they can't keep on 250mgs of test, get in make your gains and get out imo.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 3, 2019)

Pu33 said:


> Iv'e used test/tren at highish doses near a gram combined, I think using roids at near a gram dose for a short period of time is great for making original gains because now if I run anything close to 200mg of test I put on muscle almost as fast as when I was taking near a gram. IMO the inverse is stupid that people preach, taking 250mgs of test until you stop making gains on it and up the dose, why? who the fuck wants to make gains they can't keep on 250mgs of test, get in make your gains and get out imo.


Yap but blasting should be limited in time or else the internal organs will suffer


----------



## patricknotstar (Nov 24, 2020)

john_cope said:


> The bone density gains from steroids are probably more significant in the long term than the muscle gains. Steroids will masculinize you although it still depends on your age somewhat. I couldn't grow a real beard at age 18 on steroids but a few years later off steroids it was growing faster. Your upper brow ridge will grow and reduce upper eyelid exposure. This is a very good thing.
> 
> extreme example to prove the point:
> 
> ...


High IQ post, blasting test WILL masculinize ur face for the better but takes time. Dallas Mcarver big part of his face change is the massive hgh abuse as opposed to roids. If u wanna see roided faces the 80’s bodybuilders are good example , now these guys look like cavemen from all the hgh and insulin giving them self induced acromegaly


----------



## MentalistKebab (Nov 24, 2020)

Steroids (if any) is for building muscle at adulthood. 

Not for blasting grams of gear and GH so you look like a caveman without collagen and hair.


----------



## TITUS (Nov 24, 2020)

How many years have gone from picture 1 to picture 2? I know women who age this badly in a couple of years and they aren't taking roids.


----------



## tehVigilante (Jun 30, 2022)

Eduardo DOV said:


> his collagen is negative now lol



Obviously in this case he lost a ton of collagen cuz he blast a shit ton of roids but im telling you in some instances a lil bit of collagen lost in some guys make them actualy look better man.


----------



## Brazitard (Aug 20, 2022)

Deleted member 2527 said:


> that nose growth is fked


Dallas McCarver was know for never skipping nose day...

From Matt Damon to ogre, I don't think it's over because a Rhinoplasty can fix it...

But he's now long gone, RIP tho.


----------



## Brazitard (Aug 20, 2022)

tehVigilante said:


> Obviously in this case he lost a ton of collagen cuz he blast a shit ton of roids but im telling you in some instances a lil bit of collagen lost in some guys make them actualy look better man.


He was on 22iu of Pharma Grade HGH per day, that's around 10 times the dosage for an average person...

Ronnie Coleman and Nasser El Sonbaty did 30ui/day, but they took way less Trenbolone and orals than Dallas did.


----------



## Brazitard (Aug 20, 2022)

TITUS said:


> How many years have gone from picture 1 to picture 2? I know women who age this badly in a couple of years and they aren't taking roids.


They aren't taking roids but they usually drink and abuse birth control pills.. their endocrine system is gone, that's why they age that way.


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Aug 20, 2022)

Damn, blast from the past 

The good ol days


----------

